# chi gung in Michigan



## Marvin (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is any chi gung in the Genesee co. area of Michigan?
Thanks
Marvin


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Did you have any luck finding something?


----------



## Marvin (Nov 27, 2005)

No not a thing


----------



## shira2005 (Nov 28, 2005)

Where exactly is genesee co?  What city is it by?   

Shira


----------



## Marvin (Nov 29, 2005)

Flint, Swarts Creek, Flushing, Burton, Clio, Mt. Morris, Grand Blanc and others


----------

